# Rattling and Grunting on October 13?



## Tayt.Rinehardt (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey, I've read posts on here for a month or so and love reading them, but this is my first post. I have a question and would like other's opinions about it. I am going down to Denison Iowa (southwestern part - 80 miles from Omaha) on October 13 for an early muzzleloader hunt, as my dad has an Any Deer tag. I'm just going along for fun and to help him out, if I can.

My question is "Is it too early to rattle/grunt/doe bleat at this time of year?" It's only my dad's second year deer hunting (had a good time by Hillsboro with my and his nephew) and he is pretty excited! I've hunted for only 5 years, but want to help him out as much as I can...I've never tried grunting/rattling/doe bleats, but wonder if this might be a good time to try?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks!
Tayt


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I've never rattled.

But I've grunted in bucks during all times of the season.

There's definitely better times though. Read some of the magazines, they will tell you. Like, rut, pre-rut, post-rut, all of that stuff.

:sniper:


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

Ratteling works well early in the year as bucks are working out the pecking order...Keep it soft, and use it with in the first and last 1/2 hr of day light...I use a bleat call 95 % of the time over a grunt call, at all times of the year...Good luck...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im the opposite as RIVER RATT. I dont like bleats, never had good luck with them. I much prefer a grunt tube.

Light rattling and grunting sparingly can work early, however I usually only do it as a last resort early in the season. Mostly these are best saved for the rut periods.

I always keep my rattling on the conservative side. IMO it is better to sound like two smaller bucks than larger bucks, the reasoning being a more dominant buck will more readily respond to grunts and fight sounds that sound like subordinate bucks. (Who would you rather fight in a bar, the tiny nerdy lookin guy or the guy that looks like he plays defense in the NFL?)

I have never gone into these buck "roar" style calls. In fact, I tune my calls to sound even more high pitched. Try to sound like a yearling or 2.5 year old.
I also prefer rattling bags over actual antlers, theres just to much movement associated with antlers.

Just remember that whatever you do, dont overdo it. Most guys overdo their calling drasticaly.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

> or the guy that looks like he plays defense in the NFL?)


That depends, what team does it look like he plays for? :beer: :lol:


----------

